# Software > OpenWrt >  openwrt σε rb750

## devout

Καλησπέρα

έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να βάλει openwrt σε rb750?
Διαβάζω έναν οδηγό που βρήκα στο site του, αλλά το καημένο κάνει reboot μόλις πάει να τραβήξει το image από τον tftp...
Καμία ιδέα?

----------


## trendy

Μερικές πληροφορίες παραπάνω; Από ποιον οδηγό το προσπαθείς; Ποιο αρχείο προσπαθείς να ανεβάσεις;

----------


## devout

http://blog.poettner.de/2011/05/27/o...rboard-411750/

αυτός είναι ο οδηγός...
έχω κάνει compile τα images μόνος μου όπως φαίνεται και στο κείμενο.......

----------


## trendy

Χρησιμοποιείς τα ίδια προγράμματα όπως το atftp ή κάποιο άλλο; Αν το αφήσεις λίγη ώρα κάνει πάλι reboot ή περιμένει; Στο ping σου απαντάει καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της διαδικασίας; Του στέλνεις το kernel image και όχι το rootfs;

----------


## devout

τα ίδια χρησιμοποιώ όπως τα γράφει και τα ονόματα των αρχείων ίδια... Κρατώντας πατημένο το reset, του δίνω ρεύμα και όταν σβήνει το  ACT το αφήνω. Βλέπω στα logs οτι παίρνει ip και οτι ζητάει το αρχείο. Μετά από 3-4 δευτερόλεπτα κάνουν blink όλα μαζί τα leds του rb και βλέπω στα logs: eth0 down, eth0 up.
Και μένει εκεί χωρίς να απαντάει σε ping στην ip 192.168.1.1 που δίνει default το openwrt...

----------


## trendy

Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι. Ίσως να δοκίμαζες να έχεις το wireshark ανοιχτό κατά τη διάρκεια της διαδικασίας ώστε να βλέπεις τι παίζεται.

----------


## devout

έχω στο μυαλό μου 2 πιθανές εκδοχές: μήπως έχουν βάλει καμία δικλείδα ασφαλείας στις τελευταίες εκδόσεις του routerOS έτσι ώστε να μην επιτρέπει εκτέλεση άλλων λειτουργικών πέραν του routerOS? Και δεύτερον, μήπως έχει πάει τίποτα στραβά στο compile και του βρωμάει το image? Σε debian το έκανα πάνω σε intel d510mo με atom cpu.... Και έκανε και κανα 2ωρο  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## trendy

Λίγο δύσκολο να έχει πάρει στραβά το image και να σου χτυπάει από την αρχή. Θα περίμενα να ανέβει όλο πρώτα και μετά να σου τσινήσει. Αυτό που σκεφτόμουν να σου πω είναι να το ξανακάνεις compile. Κάνω και εγώ ένα τώρα για το carambola2 για συμπαράσταση.

----------


## devout

γαμάτο!  :: 

μάλλον θα κάτσω να κάνω ξανά compile... δε τη γλυτώνω.

----------

